# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | جيل العودة | عمر أبو الحاج |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*


 *شـبكــــة بـسـمــلــــــه  الانشـاديـّــــــة
**BSMLH.NET*





*تقدّم وحصرياً*


* الاغنية الجديدة

**
**{** جيل العودة* *}
**
*

*عمر أبو الحاج*
Omar Abu Alhajj




 

 
 *


{ كلمات وألحان }
**خليل عابد

*


*

{ توزيع موسيقي }
**أحمد الكردي

**




{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في استديوهات }

** 
الصوت الجديد للانتاج الفني
عمان - الأردن
*

** 
*

{ تصميم }

*
*عمر الجنيدي*
* 
* 



* { انتـاج }**
**د. أمجد أبو الحاج* 



 * 


**{* *للتحميل** }*
رايت كليك & حفظ باسم 
*
*
www.bsmlh.net/songs/Jel_Alawdeh.mp3


 


*{ نسخة* *يوتيوب** }*

----------


## دموع الغصون

نشيد رائع جداً
بنتمنى يكون هالجيل جيل عودة و يلاقي حل ويكون حب الأرض راسخ بنفوسهم 
كلمات جميلة جداً 
أشكرك "هدوء عاصف " على المجهود المميز

----------

